# My student!!! What do you think???



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey guys!! I know I know I am only 13! But I have a student! Almost a year ago ilean (jackies mom) And jackie asked me if I would like to train jackie and her pony, I was really Exited!Jackie is only 7. Jackie and lila didnt know anything. So I trained lila and tought jackie. Here she is riding Squiggles (my little sisters pony) Well what do you think?? Her last show (wich was her first) She got 2first, 3 and a 4th out of adults!!! I am so proud of her! We are going to another show on the 30th!! Please tell me what you think! But please please dont be to harsh, And keep in mind I will be letting her read this!! Thank you so much!!=)


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

she looks good. Her heels need to be down all the time. It will help with balance.
Also thumps up. She does it in most of the pictures, but some I do see "piano fingers"

but she does look good! Nice job on her. 

I bet she'll do great on her pony once she's finished training


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

She looks good! She needs to work on getting her heels down and keeping her leg underneath her.

I do have to ask why you have spurs on her and a kimberwick on the horse. A kimberwick can be a harsh bit in the wrong hands, and she is just learning and you can tell her balance isn't really there, do you really think she's ready to handle a kimberwick without being harsh on the horses mouth? And the spurs..... she can't keep her heel down, much less use the spur effectively. Since she is learning, you should try to teach her how to properly use her leg, instead of giving her aids, or she will never learn how to have an effective leg. So try taking the spurs away and allowing her to build up her leg.

I also wouldn't be allowing her to jump until she can get her heels down. If the horse stops and her heels are up like that, she is going to go flying over the horses head. 

Other than her heels over fences though she is looking really good! I would just be hesitant to jump her, since her leg position is dangerous. 

She is cute, and you are doing a great job with her. I would just rethink some of the things that you are doing, and the pace that she's at. 

Oh, and congrats at the show! you must be very proud!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

She looks very good!!!

She needs to work on bending her elbows a bit more and getting her leg under her and heel down. No iron work could help tihs and it will also help with balance.

Congrats on the first show and good luck in the next show


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She looks great! There are a few little things that the others have pointed out but she looks very good! 

Kudos to you for teaching her! It's looks like you have done a great job!

Also let her know that she is doing awesome! That's is great to see that she is doing so good! 

And I noticed one thing she does that alot of other people don't! Her head's up! Good on ya girl!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

heyyy ummmm i heard u have to be over 18 to teach riding...is that true?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

xoLivxo said:


> heyyy ummmm i heard u have to be over 18 to teach riding...is that true?


Depends. I taught casually at 16, I didn't advertise as a coach or anything and only had a few "students." If you are wanting to become a coach, and have liability forms and get paid for it, then yes I think you have to be 18.


EQ - what a cutie! She's got a great base, looking forward to update pictures later on!


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

Pepperduck- The pony dosnt respond to anything else he runs through any of the bits we put him in exept the kimberwick. As for spurs funny thing is she usually uses a Crop, Well yesterday my friend was using the crop on her big draft horse and it snapped in half!=( So I am buying a new crop tomarrow usually she dosnt wear spurs. Thanks And I will work with her on getting her heals down.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think she's a great little rider. Good for you for taking on this little girl!


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i havent read all the responses so i apologise if i repeat anything.

first off she looks pretty good  she has piano hands in some of the pics so make sure she works on that 

also she needs to roll her shoulders back a little bit 

the jumping pics are pretty good but you/she needs to watch her lower leg position. heels down 

in the last jumping pic its look as though she may have jumped a little off. she should be sitting up more by the time she gets to that spot but even still she is doing really great


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

She looks cute, she has a pretty good posture, but needs to sit back a bit, and keep her heels down. Well done for teaching her and Good on that little girl!


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you!!!!=)


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

are you getting paid for it? SORRY PEOPLE!!!  i just have heard of ppl getting into trouble for it before......


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

no...


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^ okay well i just didnt want u getting into trouble


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks but I'm Fine!! I can take care of myself!!=)


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

The only things that I saw that that haven't been said said yet is maybe she could be releasing just a smidge more over the jump. And in the last picture her helmet looks like it's falling to the right :shock: Is there a smaller size she can get?


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, the biggie I noticed was the lack of "heels down." Here's a couple tips that I've learned from the various instructors who've taught me about Heels Down:

1 - "Toes Up!" Get's the same effect as "heels down," but the rider won't be cramming their weight down and possibly tossing their leg forward. Try it and see how she responds.

2 - The Step Treatment. She can do this at home. She stands with her toes on the edge of a step, facing upstairs. She lets her heels drop down and relaxes her leg muscles. Doing this a couple times a day will stretch out that calf and make it 100 times easier for her heel to naturally go down when in the saddle.

3 - Ride in Two-Point. A lot. Let that heel drop naturally, straight down. Walk, Trot, Canter.

4 - Ride w/o Stirrups. We all know this one. It's good for strength and balance.


That pony is adorable! He's soooo fuzzy!!!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

what a terrific little rider!! and good on you for taking her on!!

sorry if i sound very fussy and pedantic about it, but i also teach and like to get things right from the beggining..

first off, she needs to tuck her bottom underneath her more, not necesarily lean back. This can be acheived by telling her to "open" her hips. If she's not sure how to do it, get her to hop off her horse and stand with her legs apart and push her hips forward, but trying to keep her buttocks relaxed. This is quite hard to acheive without showing you how to teach her to do this, so ask somebody who does know.
the second thing is she needs to keep her heels down alot more, elbows bent more and thumbs on top (as mentioned). Her legs need to be forward more, but they could be back more than needed because her stirrups appear to be too short. She could also roll her shoulders back a bit more, but that could be to do with nerves. When she does upwards transitions, she tends to put her hands on the front of the saddle. In the jumping photo, she anticipating which is making her lean forward far too much, she also needs to keep her legs on as they're slipping back which in return can make her fall much easily if her horse doesn't do a clean jump. also remember, just toes in the stirrups!!

Now onto the gear.
The saddle looks much to big for her, and is it a jumping saddle? It looks to forward to be a general purpose. you could try her in a dressage saddle if you have access to one? and please try to get one that fits her and the horse or i will put her in a strange position and may hurt the horses back. Also loose the kimblewick and spurs until she is more experienced or she wont have very good natural aids and will always need atrificial aids, which will be quite hard if she wants to compete as she wont be able to use spurs or harsh bits. Snaffles are only allowed in most competitions.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah and ive notice in your videos that you have bad habbits, and because your so young and not that exprienced just make sure your habbits dont rub off on her


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

-xx-sally-xx- said:


> what a terrific little rider!! and good on you for taking her on!!
> 
> sorry if i sound very fussy and pedantic about it, but i also teach and like to get things right from the beggining..
> 
> ...



spurs are allowed in shows..........haha


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Good job for teaching her the basics! What a cutie!
Somethings that I saw was that she needs to bend her elbows, thumbs on tob and heels down. I look forward to some future pictures.
Oh - and something I don't see too often is that kids putting their eyes up. In most pictures she looks good with her eye..."position" (I guess)!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm surprised Sally was the only one to mention the saddle thing!! Its way to big and it's going to cause position issues. Her stirrups could go up a hole or two which will probably help with her heels. 

She needs to go back and do a few lunge lessons and do some no stirrup work which I think everyone could use more of. This will help with her leg and stiff arms and shoulders. They are soo cute though...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Spurs are allowed in shows, but I would agree with losing them at this point until she becomes more solid. Why is the pony in that bit? 
I think she looks like a really lovely little rider. The big thing that stuck out to me was heels, but that has already been said. 
Also with the saddle. 
Maybe try some bareback lessons on a lead rope every once and awhile. It will really help her find her position on the horse and help strengthen her.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Even though you aren't getting paid and things are all fine and dandy right now you really should carry insurance. If she falls off and gets injured her parents can sue you, and unfortunately that happens alllll the time. I personally don't agree to anyone under the age of 16 teaching, and even then I think most instructors aren't near ready enough to teach. It's more than "heels down, shoulders back, inside rein..."


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

very cute! it looks like you are doing a pretty good job teaching her! I'm sure it makes you feel really good! Keep up the good work.


----------



## tawariel (Dec 27, 2008)

BeauReba said:


> Even though you aren't getting paid and things are all fine and dandy right now you really should carry insurance. If she falls off and gets injured her parents can sue you, and unfortunately that happens alllll the time. I personally don't agree to anyone under the age of 16 teaching, and even then I think most instructors aren't near ready enough to teach. It's more than "heels down, shoulders back, inside rein..."


I agree with BeauReba, because some month ago a girl that had no license to teach had to pay 11.000 € to her student who fell off the horse. 

And now to the critique of the young girl you are teaching: first of all: away with those spurs!!! They are the false instrument for a riding pupil, whose leg is not yet "fixed" to keep a horse walking. spurs are for very good riders to give very fine aids. 
and I would say on the first pic the stirrups are a little bit too short. 
but apart from that she´s on the right way!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i've noticed a lot of people who DID NOT READ the post, she is using the spurs b/c her crop broke ... so please read before you say no spurs like 20 million times! Also if the girls mom wants her to teach her somethings then that is the mothers choice, she asked for you guys to look over the rider not hound her on what she shouldn't be doing ... i guess i don't see how that will help her give this little girl some pointers. So all that to say lets stay focused please! 

i agree with the heals down and i think that the stairs thing will help that someone above said (sorry i can't remember who) .. other wise lots of practice and some time will help her, she is still young so it's great that she is starting off and can build a great foundation!


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't think spurs are at all like a crop as an aid. A crop can be used reasonably correctly by a beginner; spurs require leg control and strength that are often beyond beginners, and, as others have said, are a tool for the refined rider, not a way to reinforce leg aids the way a crop is.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Alright you guys, calm it down.  No need to argue. If they want to use spurs, let them. Also, a reminder: This thread is pretty old (it's from March).
Anyway, I guess I'll have a critique:
She is adorable, but her heels should be lowered of course (leg exercises should help this, & if she opens her calf & lets her leg hang down), & her leg should be back a little bit behind the girth. Not too bad!


----------



## tawariel (Dec 27, 2008)

but only a very very little post more about the spurs :wink:: 

I have read that her crop broke and that doesn´t make it better! ok. there we have a little girl, but - oh now! - her crop broke! you can´t ride without a crop! ah! take these spurs. they will also do. 

sorry, but this drives me mad. 

like I said before, spurs are not for reinforce leg aids, but for acute aids on a very advanced level!!!

so, that was it... no more talking about spurs from me  I´ve said all...


----------

